
Are Minds Computable? - MScience
http://arxiv.org/abs/1110.3002
======
winestock
"We must resist the temptation to believe that all thinking follows the
computational model." - Peter Norvig, Paradigms of Artificial Intelligence
Programming, page 147

The thesis of the author's argument is in the middle of the second page.
Essentially, he claims that minds and biological systems continually interact
with an environment in which not much is known a posteriori. Thus, he
concludes that universal Turing machines cannot compute minds.

In the next sentence (top of the third page) he states "Still, this does not
imply that minds cannot be computed." Huh? Aren't Turing machines (and
equivalents) capable of performing all computations? Or do I misunderstand the
Church-Turing Thesis?

